#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Trip to cross border into Cambodia ends up at awesome waterfall instead.

## MeMock

The day after this little trip: https://teakdoor.com/thailands-travel...ra-viharn.html   my cousin and I decided to go to a little known border crossing into cambodia. I can't quite remember if we were still in the province of Ubon Ratchatnani or if we actually crossed over into Si Sa ket (I think we may have)

So we set off in a 4wd that we had borrowed a few weeks before in Bangkok.



On the way my cousin said she needed a buffalo photo to take home with here so we sorted that out.




It would seem that the government is trying to promote this border crossing as we have no problem finding it what with all the large new signs plus the brand new sealed road for the last 7 kms.

Of course, the bloody thing was closed  :Sad: 



So then we decided to check out a waterfall that we had seen a sign for. I showed the photos to my wife and she reckons it is called lum duan or something. I reckon it is called something else but I just can't remember!

Once again we were hit up for 400 baht each but this time I spun them a crap story that I worked in bangkok. I don't think they really believed me but they ended up letting us in for half price.

The waterfall is awesome. You can walk all the way down to the base if you like but you need to be accompanied by a ranger at all times.

My cousin went down with a ranger and you should have seen the look on his face when they walked back up. My cousin is a farmer in Australia and is fit as a mallee bull and there is no way that I would give her an arm wrestle! I overheard in between him puffing his guts up something about the farang girl being really strong!

Anyway, enough of me gibbering on, here is the waterfall!

----------


## kingwilly

that is awesome mate! great pics!  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

It is at the *Phu Chong Na Yoi National Park in Ubon Ratchathani Province*

----------


## MeMock

That would be the one - thanks for the link doggy.

----------


## mackayae

Best looking waterfalls I have seen in Thailand. There are quite a few falls in that area off of highway 2248 near the Emerald Triangle.

----------


## MeMock

Yeah I agree mackayae. I have been to a few waterfalls and looked at a lot of photos of other waterfalls that the thais rave about but they are all pretty average compared to this one.

Not to mention the lack of tourists around make it even better!

----------


## Clockwork Orange

Beautiful place. Nice motor, too. Could've picked a better-looking buffalo to take a picture of though.

----------


## DrAndy

The pics are all little red crosses

is that my fault?

I signed out and back in, OK now

----------


## Lily

Very nice Meemers!

----------


## Told Stool

Waterfalls are good for the soul.

----------


## aging one

Holy Shit I have never seen a waterfall like that here before. Too Cool, Way to go MeMock.

----------


## jandajoy

very nice. I've added it to the list. Thanks

----------


## klongmaster

> Once again we were hit up for 400 baht each but this time I spun them a crap story that I worked in bangkok. I don't think they really believed me but they ended up letting us in for half price.


just show them your Thai tax card...works every time for me with no discussion...

----------


## MeMock

I don't have one Klongy but I noticed the last two times I went there they only charged me and my foreign visitors 100 baht each.

----------

